# Newbie needs some advice



## Landshark (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys, first things first, this is actually the first time I have ever been on posted on and read an advice forum.  Please forgive me if I don't do everything right and try not to tear me up too bad. Thanks

I am 39 and have been training since football in high school and college. I continued in the military and after until about 2 years ago. My last "heavy" training exp I completed diet and program of P90x. I then hurt my back, recovered and became a lazy fat ass. Haha. I started back slowly in January with the goal of losing 40lbs by my 40th birthday which is coming up at the end of this month. I started out at 290 and am down to 260. This I achieved through cardio and a diet my wife and daughter are on cutting almost all gluten and portion sizing. Don't ask me what and how big my wife makes it and I eat it.  I went to the gym 2 weeks ago and did not hit it hard by any means and am still sore. Which brings me to the point. I want to lose the last 10 lbs and work out but recover a hell of a lot quicker than 2 weeks. I am considering HGH due to the age, joint and weight loss benefits, my old man knees and shoulders hurt an aweful lot too. The only place I've been able to find it is on gear depot but do not know what kind to get as they don't have names just colors of tops of the vials I.e. Orange top, blue top.  Is this the right path?  Is there something else I should try?   I have tried ALL the Otc supplements, and none of them work. Before the back thing I went to a men's health clinic and got testosterone pellets (for ease of use) but four of them ended up popping out I have a scar from the incision and I didn't feel like it benefited me at all so I will be going with injectables or pills this time.  Sorry for the lengthy post, any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## OgreNose (Nov 6, 2014)

hey there welcome to the forums  tons of good information available. dont be afraid to hit that 'search bar' at the top right off your screen


----------



## UberJedi (Nov 6, 2014)

ok......HGH the tops don't matter. It is just whatever the person decides to order. There are lots of sponsors that sell HGH. It is an expensive endevour.  Just using it for 2 weeks will do nothing but lighten your wallet. I would use not less than 3 months. TRT. fuck those pellets. Just use the injectable if you are going to do it. Low dose Deca can help with joints through water retention. Those are some starting points to your research.


----------



## jas101 (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome LandShark.


----------



## Landshark (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everybody. Any advice on vitamins or supplements I should take along with the HGH?  I have read on some sites that it's ok to take alone and nothing else needed, but would like some advice from those who know. Just wondering if I should supplement or any post cycle treatment needed. Also, I won't be able to start the GH until after the holidays because I have a lot of traveling to do and won't be able to bring it along. Any suggestions on what I can take to drop some quick weight and anything to help with recovery from workouts?  Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## brazey (Nov 7, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Tagger (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey bro, HGH really needs to be ran for more than 6 months to really see the effects. 

If you really want to get on a newbie cycle.. EVEN THOUGH THE KEY TO LOSING WEIGHT IS DIET you could do pills or injects (like you said). 

Keep the cycles basic. 

Injectables just run Test
ProHornones I would recommend EPI (epistane).


----------



## Riles (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## John Johnson (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome to IMF


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe a good recommendation I'm a noob to this forum, but a vitamin b12 complex inj.  Might be a good idea.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 11, 2015)

Landshark said:


> Thanks for the replies everybody. Any advice on vitamins or supplements I should take along with the HGH?  I have read on some sites that it's ok to take alone and nothing else needed, but would like some advice from those who know. Just wondering if I should supplement or any post cycle treatment needed. Also, I won't be able to start the GH until after the holidays because I have a lot of traveling to do and won't be able to bring it along. Any suggestions on what I can take to drop some quick weight and anything to help with recovery from workouts?  Thanks a lot guys.



I wouldn't take HGH.  You can get great recovery and pain relief from peptides.  Namely Ipamorelin.  I would try that first.  That shit just pumps water in your joints.  The best pain relief and recovery aid I've ever used.  I used it with ghrp2 and cjc1295 and had very good results.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Bigofool (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

